# mkIV subframe trimming



## GENERAL-LEE (Sep 12, 2006)

i finally got around to taking out my bumpstops today and got about 3/8th out of it but now i need to trim my subframe. I looked threw the DIY section and couldnt find anything... anyone have pictures of what they trimmed? Is there anything to really watch out for/avoid?
pic for clicks


----------



## DubuTeaEff (May 6, 2009)

Hole out the frame bigger then the axle size in the frame above them and weld it a piece to close it back up. My buddy is an amazing fabricator and has been doing a bunch of these lately, doesn't charge much either. If you'd be interested. Hit me up.


----------



## GENERAL-LEE (Sep 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

thats the frame notch, already got that done... now ive ran into subframe vs control arms


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

all i did was notch the frame and take an air hammer to the frame above the tie rods, just had it up on blocks tonight actually and now i need to grind down the dogbone, is that hitting yet?
paging ryanmiller.










_Modified by blue bags at 9:53 PM 9-16-2009_


----------



## quagmeyer (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: (blue bags)*

this should get you started. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=5


----------



## GENERAL-LEE (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: (blue bags)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue bags* »_all i did was notch the frame and take an air hammer to the frame above the tie rods, just had it up on blocks tonight actually and now i need to grind down the dogbone, is that hitting yet?
paging ryanmiller.









_Modified by blue bags at 9:53 PM 9-16-2009_

dog bog and control arms are maybe 3mm off the ground max, control arms are hitting subframe.. i have like a **** hair between tie rods and frame and passenger side axle and frame


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (GENERAL-LEE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GENERAL-LEE* »_i have like a **** hair between tie rods and frame and passenger side axle and frame

Thats odd, because as of right now my tierod is resting on the driverside. I can't go anylower than maybe 1mm anyway, as my bumper is on the ground.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*









you gotta cut it really close to the bolt post., you can also bend it up, like swoops did, but i just cut it off


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Once I get my frame notched I will take care of the pinch welds on the fender. Then whip out the grinder for the dogbone mount.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*

pinch weld in the fender was easy. vice grips and a hammer. gotta get to that dogbone this weekend though


----------



## GENERAL-LEE (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8jettie* »_Once I get my frame notched I will take care of the pinch welds on the fender. Then whip out the grinder for the dogbone mount.
im not even close to that yet


----------



## DubuTeaEff (May 6, 2009)

My bad I read wrong haha.


----------

